

An Entrepreneur's Guide to Relationship Management - skevvis
http://blog.contactually.com/2012/04/an-entrepreneurs-guide-to-relationship-management/

======
jwieringa
Nice, article! Thanks for sharing your 'Bucket' strategy. Have been giving
thoughts to how frequently I want to stay in touch with people.

